# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  دیپلم قبل 84 دیپلم مجدد بگیره براش تاثیرمثبت داره یا نه؟

## raha_m8665

سلام خسته نباشید
ممنون میشم منو روشن کنید
یکی از معلم های خواهرم گفته دیپلم مجدد بگیر اگه میخوای کنکور بدی
دیپلم من 83 هست بعضی دوستان میگن نگیری بهتره چرا ؟؟میشه با دلیل مستند منوقانع کنید؟

----------


## raha_m8665

درضمن من دیپلمم ریاضیه

----------


## GHZO7

نه نگیر تاثیر نداشته باشه بهتره تا معدلت بیست باشه شاید امتحاناتو خراب کردی از کجا میدونی ؟؟؟ وقت نمیکنید هم تشریحی بخونید وهم تستی ملت همه از تاثیر معدل مینالن اون وقت شما میخوای دیپلم بگیری؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## GHZO7

> درضمن من دیپلمم ریاضیه


نه نگیر تاثیر نداشته باشه بهتره تا معدلت بیست باشه شاید امتحاناتو خراب  کردی از کجا میدونی ؟؟؟ وقت نمیکنید هم تشریحی بخونید وهم تستی ملت همه از  تاثیر معدل مینالن اون وقت شما میخوای دیپلم بگیری؟

----------


## raha_m8665

من زیستو خوب خوندم ریاضی فیزیکم مشکلی ندارم میمونه زمین .عمومیها م که حله
یعنی مثلا من یه معدل 19 داشته باشم بهتره یا کلا برام تاثیرنداشته باشه؟
منظورم اینه که این معدل برام تاثیرمثبت میذاره یانه؟

----------


## GHZO7

> من زیستو خوب خوندم ریاضی فیزیکم مشکلی ندارم میمونه زمین .عمومیها م که حله
> یعنی مثلا من یه معدل 19 داشته باشم بهتره یا کلا برام تاثیرنداشته باشه؟
> منظورم اینه که این معدل برام تاثیرمثبت میذاره یانه؟


متاسفانه تو تاثیر معدل نمره کمتر از بیست تاثیرش منفیه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## raha_m8665

> متاسفانه تو تاثیر معدل نمره کمتر از بیست تاثیرش منفیه


جدی میگی اقا رضا؟
میشه یه مثال بزنی؟

----------


## bahman seraj

> جدی میگی اقا رضا؟
> میشه یه مثال بزنی؟


تفاوت کسی معدلش 20 هستش با کسی که تاثیر معدل نداره این میتونه به شما کمک کنه 
در ضمن تاثیر معدل چه مثبت چه مستقیم برای دیپلمه بعد 84 هست

----------


## GHZO7

> جدی میگی اقا رضا؟
> میشه یه مثال بزنی؟


مشاورمون مثال زد ولی چون تراز هر درس با درس دیگه فرق میکنه مثالش یادم نموند :Yahoo (117): 
این پست یکی از دوستانه
*فرض کنین من سوابق تحصیلی دارم ولی شما ندارین .
من شیمی رو تو نهایی 20 گرفتم .
توی کنکور هر دومون شیمی رو 100 میزنیم .

خب مثلا به هر دومون تو کنکور تراز X رو میده .
من یک تراز نهایی هم دارم که اونم Y هستش .
 صد درصد قبول دارید که y از X کمتره ( چون نهایی آسون تره ، میانگین بالاتره ، تراز پایین تره )

خب حالا تراز کل شما میشه x
و من میشم یک عدد کمتر از x ( چون x من با y میانگین وزنی گرفته میشه و چون y کمتره ، میانگین میشه بین x و y یعنی کمتر از x )

خب خیلی واضحه که تراز کل شما توی شیمی بهتر میشی .
و بهمین شکل توی دروس دیگر . 

پس دو نفر که درصد های کنکورشون مثل همه اونی که سوابق تحصیلی داره حتی 20 ، باز هم ضرر میکنه !!

* 
همون مثالی که آقای خاص براتون زدن کافی بود نیازی به این پست نبود

----------

